# Working GSD Breeders recommended, I'm in Alaska.



## Billy Jack (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in the Coast Guard and assigned to a cutter in Seward Alaska, my wife and 2 sons 9 and 6 reside at our home in Wasilla AK. I'm only able to get home once or twice per month and am looking for a working bloodline GSD. I'm wanting a good social dog for family protection, not a one person or aggressive dog, just a good family companion but that will watch over the family while I'm away. We spend alot of time outdoors, hunting, canoeing, fishing and just plain stoming around in the Alaska bush, figure a good GSD to follow the boys aroung with bears, moose and 2 legged critters is pretty good insurance. We've got an arsenal or firearms at home but I really get peace of mind with a GSD watching over my family. I recently had to let go of my GSD after he turned on my wife, long story short, he was a one person dog and would have laid down his life for me, and was ok with the family while I was away, but once I got home, he would lie down beside me and watch over me like a shadow, and showed aggression towards my spouse often and 2 weeks ago they were locked in a physical struggle in the garage, literally. If you would have seen it you would understand why we let him go, it scared the **** out of us. I really don't want to go in depth about it as it is a really sensitive subject to me because i was closest to that dog than any of my friends or pets ever. I took a big gamble getting my first GSD, and I should have known better when I got him, but I didn't do my homework etc. I'm in love with the breed, and want to find the right breeder and dogs for our needs. Price isn't an issue, I'm not rich but am willing to spend 1500.00 for a good pup or young dog. We're looking for a male. There seems to be a ton of great breeders out there, problem is I live in Alaska. We have 1 good GSD Working line breeder, the Lytle's. I've seen a couple of thier dogs and spoke to them. I'm leaning on purchasing one of thier pups, just wanting any advice on breeders etc before I committ.
Thanks for all the great info and support.

Billy Jack


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Hopefully others here can help steer you in the right direction, I just wanted to say sorry about what happened with your last GSD. Must be very hard letting him go.
I don't live in the states so i dont know much about breeders there, but some breeders ship their puppies so you don't actually need to look for a breeder in Alaska only.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am geographically challenged but there are some good breeders in WA state..von banach, schraderhaus come to mind right now.

Sorry about your previous dog, very hard to let them go no matter what they do


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I actually had another SAR person recommend Lytle's to me.
Look like a nice possibility for a breeder.


I went with someone more local but then I am on the East Coast and wanted a dog specifically bred for genetic obedience and hunt drive.


----------

